# Fencing!



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooooo! Picture time! Show me your barns fencing/pasturing arrangement! Ill start! We have Wielded Wire with 2 rows of electric wire.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have a combination of board and horsecote/hotcote wire. The board is about to be painted black and is on the stretch facing the house on the pasture as well as the small turnout/sacrifice pen by the barn. The wire is hotcote top, middle and bottom and horsecote on the two remaining strands. Right now we are saving towards fencing another portion of the property so we can use rotational grazing - the area we have right now is right on the edge of not being quite enough. In retrospect, I wish we had done 4 board rather than 3, we may fix that when we do the next bit.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats really nice looking!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

Speaking of fencing. I am looking into the Centaur fencing. using it as a top rail for a no-climb horse fence. any thoughts?

Also, Centaur and Ramm Fencing are both really close in prices, thoughts? thanks!

would look like this, except white.
http://www.fencesofdistinction.com/_images//No-climb-mesh_300x225.jpg


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Hmm*

Split rail all the way! We have split rail in 5 out of 5 pastures. In the main pasture, we also have split rail, but we use this electric tape alongside it:







http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/fence-1.jpg

Here's a few pics of the split rail:
















^^^just pay attention to the pasture in the background lol^^^









^^^split rail, with tape running on two levels along it^^^


haha, basically just regular split rail. with electric tape in the main pasture.....


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

gee, everybody but me has NICE fences. ours are OK. namely barb wire. it's what was here, and i don't own the place. had to put up some extra fence it's it's got smooth wire, plus the top one on MY fence can be electrified. but it's mostly woody enough we don't have to worry about them trying to go anywhere.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

We had treated, round locust posts hydrolically-driven into the ground - here they are all set up-

















For rails we used 16' pine boards-









With the horses


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, I know this thread has been around a while, but my husband was so impressed with the job he did on our paddock fencing that I just have to post it. 









He used landscaping ties and white high tensile wire which is electrified, but it isn't under high tension.


----------

